# My big 3-0 fotd!



## devin (Aug 20, 2008)

Well yesterday I hit the big 3 0 and I had a great time! We went out the eat with my family and my honey surprised me with gifts from midnight and into the next evening. He is also going to take me shopping in Dallas next month!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here's my look for my b-day:






















Face: clinique instant pore minimizer(invisible deep)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mufe matte velvet + 70

Eyes:

Lid: bamboom paint, bamboo ccb(on lid), family silver mes(inner lid), smoke & diamonds(center), sketch and beauty marked(outer v)

Crease: saddle, fig 1

Highlight: solar white

#3 lashes, macroviolet liner on top, graphblack, fig 1 and beauty marked on lower lashline

Cheeks: springsheen and ambering rose w/ shimmer side of deep dark MSF duo

Lips: overrich lipstick, pink grapefruit lipglass


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful. I love it all.


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 20, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 20, 2008)

wow! you look like movie star glamorous


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 20, 2008)

You look flawless! I love your skin! Beautiful color. I also loved how you played up the eyes.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

you look stunning! hope you had a great birthday


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## Lndsy (Aug 20, 2008)

Great look, and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Chic, I like it.  Happy Belated birthday.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 20, 2008)

you are not thirty, you are lying to us! heheh. happy birthday, your makeup looks amazing!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

You are so gorgeous! I always love your FOTDS!


----------



## beisquare (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 20, 2008)

You look stunning.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 20, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Your ENTIRE look is so sophisticated!! I love it...I'll be 20-10 next year and I hope I can pull it off with as much grace as yourself. Cheers.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful look! So pretty!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 20, 2008)

You look so fresh and beautiful, I really liked it. Thank you.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## damsel (Aug 20, 2008)

you look spectacular! happy belated birthday!


----------



## LRG (Aug 20, 2008)

you are such a stunning woman! and your make-up is gorgeous too =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy birthday! You look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## lvgz (Aug 20, 2008)

happy birthday devin! where do you work now?! after memorial and rice village.. =( i never see you anymore!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_wow! you look like movie star glamorous_

 
Agreed!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! You are so pretty!!


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

And you are so beautiful!

Flawless makeup, thanks for sharing. :]


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 20, 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrl, ur are workin' it..love it all!


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday! my birthday was yesterday too and i love the eyes, they are gorgeous


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 20, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## nunu (Aug 20, 2008)

gorgeous! i love it.


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!
Very Beautiful look... I love it. You are a very beautiful lady.


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2008)

U are beautiful! Love your mu too


----------



## ellenchristine (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy cow!! That looks phenomenal. In fact, I took a snapshot of that look, because it's the exact look I want to create for my upcoming wedding!

Thanks so much for posting! Now I just need to swipe your skills....


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 20, 2008)

You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Happy birthday LEO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have an OT question for you about your earrings....I saw earrings like that (in lots of different colors) at the Blues Festival, but I had spent all my money on BBQ and liquor lol!  I have been dreaming about them ever since....Any help for me?


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 20, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning! Everything is perfect, and happy belated birthday


----------



## neonbright (Aug 20, 2008)

Love you FOTD.


----------



## nikki (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!   Happy birthday!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

You look absolutley gorgeous! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## OohJeannie (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow...u r gorgeous. LOVEEEEEE this look!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! And congrats on turning 30!


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 20, 2008)

That is just beautiful!! WOW! I wish I was 30 again!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 20, 2008)

you look beautiful.


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 20, 2008)

you are beautiful!!!

your makeup is really pretty and natural looking!

my first thought was 'movie star!' lol!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!  You look beautiful!!


----------



## A Ro (Aug 20, 2008)

Yummy! And happy (belated) birthday


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2008)

So sexy and glam!! Love it!!!


----------



## marikat (Aug 20, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## karrieleigh (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW! just wow, you are crazy beautiful! happy b-day!


----------



## hickle (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy B day!  Your eyes looked fantastic!  It looks very wearable.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

You look AMAZING with a capital A! You look so glamorous, you totally remind me of old Hollywood/pinup beauties.

Happy belated Bday!!!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I really love this look. I think it looks very balanced: eye colors vs. lip colors (something I always struggle with). And I'd love to know how you did the inner eye corners so perfectly! Mine always look like a big mess :-D Great job


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

Very pretty look! Hope you had a fabulous birthday!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad that you had a great day!  Your looks are so gorgeous and flawless!


----------



## devin (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you lovelies! As always you know how to make a girl feel like a superstar!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_happy birthday devin! where do you work now?! after memorial and rice village.. =( i never see you anymore!_

 
No sweetie I am no longer with MAC. I started my own business as a freelance makeup artist. D'fining Faces. Send me business. *shameless plug*



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Happy birthday LEO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have an OT question for you about your earrings....I saw earrings like that (in lots of different colors) at the Blues Festival, but I had spent all my money on BBQ and liquor lol! I have been dreaming about them ever since....Any help for me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks a lot!  I bought those earrings in NYC, they were selling them on every corner. I also have some brown and pink ones that I bought at Aldo. They may still have some colors. HTH!


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!  Seriously, I have stared at this particular FOTD about 100 times today.  I really love it.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday!

i love it! you look beautiful at your birthday (=


----------



## aimee (Aug 21, 2008)

so pretty and so classy


----------



## imatocophobic (Aug 21, 2008)

i loves it. thanks for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and happy belated!


----------



## magia (Aug 21, 2008)

Cute and classy!


----------



## Jot (Aug 21, 2008)

You look beautiful. Happy birthday. I love smoke and diamonds with beauty marked - i'll be trying that out x


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 21, 2008)

Glamorouss! Great Job
Happy birthday, you don't even look 30! You look so much younger, like in early 20s.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 21, 2008)

you look absolutely stunning and ur makeup is always flawless!  happy bday!


----------



## mrsabc (Aug 21, 2008)

Love it. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## oooshesbad (Aug 21, 2008)

you are just beautiful!! Happy belated bday and you did an excellent job on ur mu!!!


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 21, 2008)

You just proved that 30 is definitely the new 20!!


----------



## brave_venus (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! You look darn good for 30!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  Love love love it!  Can you make my eyes look like that?  Happy bday!


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

You look a lot younger than 30! Great look.


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 22, 2008)

you look so classic and beautiful


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy belated b-day!!!  You look gorgeous!  I love your FOTDs.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 24, 2008)

You are so hot! Wooow


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh this is sexy! I love it! How do you like the ccb's? I was thinking about trying them out but I'm afraid that it'll crease on me since I tend to have oily lids.


----------



## devin (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Oh this is sexy! I love it! How do you like the ccb's? I was thinking about trying them out but I'm afraid that it'll crease on me since I tend to have oily lids._

 
I really like them, b/c they really help make the color pop. I make sure to apply a thin layer and I always have a base like a paint, or udpp so i don't have to worry about creasing.

Thanks again sweeties for the comments!


----------



## glamgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely Flawless!!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

Girl!  I logged in just to say "Happy Birthday"  I remember watching your FOTD's before MAC and you have ALWAYS been beautiful, classy and put your family first.  Continued blessings with your new venture *congrats* and your eyes are amazing, I wish you had a youtube, you have that old hollywood pinup look which I can't get down.   Yay for you!!!


----------



## elsasonne (Aug 25, 2008)

flawless


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2008)

So preeetty!  Happy 30th, I hope it was a great one!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 25, 2008)

Your make-up is gorgeous!!  I love it so much, just classic.  What did you use for the brows?  I hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## tiffdultimate (Aug 26, 2008)

Simply beautiful! You do not look near 30. This look is classic!


----------



## smaxwell01 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## User93 (Aug 26, 2008)

damn you look freakin awesome! and i would say you look 25 maximum. Happy b day and awww, your man is so sweet!


----------



## User49 (Aug 26, 2008)

That is gorgeous! You look like some kind of singer on a shoot. I hope I look that good when I hit the big 3-0 too! I love the outfit too! And the saddle e/s is gorgeous


----------

